# Nova Scotia Nominee



## navee (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi,

Can any one please tell me how to apply for Nova Scotia Nominee Program. 
Where is the application link? details please. 

How long the process takes? 

Waiting for replies. 

Thanks 
Nav


----------



## fniazi4u (Mar 4, 2014)

navee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can any one please tell me how to apply for Nova Scotia Nominee Program.
> Where is the application link? details please.
> ...




Regional Labour Market Demand | Nova Scotia Office of Immigration


This link contains all the information and required forms, but what I have learnt, they Nova Scotia has qouta of 150 applicant for this year, and they already got application in the range of 6000.

All the best ...


----------



## nida (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello, can anyone answer my query regarding nova scotia immigration that my hubby has 'syed' in his name in degree but not in passport and other documents so do we have to change it or not? Does it affect our immogration application?? 
Waiting for ur replies. Thank


----------



## navee (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks fniazi4u. 

How did you get the quota info? What i heard that they have not announced quota/cap for the number of applications as yet

Regards



fniazi4u said:


> Regional Labour Market Demand | Nova Scotia Office of Immigration
> 
> 
> This link contains all the information and required forms, but what I have learnt, they Nova Scotia has qouta of 150 applicant for this year, and they already got application in the range of 6000.
> ...


----------



## fniazi4u (Mar 4, 2014)

navee said:


> Thanks fniazi4u.
> 
> How did you get the quota info? What i heard that they have not announced quota/cap for the number of applications as yet
> 
> Regards


Check the FAQ section from the link which i provided,, they have all the information there, including the 150 CAP.

These are the first 2 Q's in the FAQ regarding the CAP.


Q: I hear there’s a cap. Have you reached it yet?

A: We’re still accepting applications for all of our streams. We have received a huge number of applications for the Regional Labour Market Demand stream, though, and we will only be nominating 150 of those this year. The successful applicants – the ones who are nominated – will meet all of the qualifications listed in our guidelines, will have included all of the information and documents that are required, and show a sincere intention to live in Nova Scotia.

Q: What will happen to my application after you reach 150?
A: We’ll give you the option of withdrawing your application or keeping it in the queue for next year

- See more at: http://novascotiaimmigration.com/immigrate/regional-labour-market-demand/faq/#sthash.UitBt4Xw.dpuf


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

nida said:


> Hello, can anyone answer my query regarding nova scotia immigration that my hubby has 'syed' in his name in degree but not in passport and other documents so do we have to change it or not? Does it affect our immogration application??
> Waiting for ur replies. Thank


This is serious issue and will cause your visa cancel in case you apply for Aust or Canada immig. How ever for visas of Khaleej countries this is not an issue. So it will be best for you to correct it if you want to apply for Canada or Australia.


----------

